# My slippers



## L I Jane (Jun 21, 2006)

I have 135 paphs & 32 phrags.Sorry I just can't list them all on this thread.Some have bloomed-others haven't as yet.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice number. Some day I'll count mine...


----------



## Stephan (Jun 22, 2006)

The photos you post reflect a very nice collection as well


----------

